# High Society Skis



## thetrailboss (Oct 1, 2014)

Anyone heard of them?  Have their skis?

They're an indy brand based out of Aspen/Snowmass.  They make their own skis in Colorado.  

http://highsocietyfreeride.com/

In July we went to Aspen/Snowmass for a conference and I visited their outlet store and chatted with some guys there.  Nice folks.  They had some good skis in the line-up.  I am tempted to add this one someday as a "daily driver" since it is a bit narrower than my powder skis and has rockered profile combined with traditional camber underfoot.  

The FX:  http://highsocietyfreeride.com/shop/peaks/skis/fx

This is also a sweet ski:  

http://highsocietyfreeride.com/shop/peaks/skis/dr-pow

The guys in the shop were from the East Coast...one guy was a big Sugarloafer and another from Waterville Valley.  Nice guys and a nice shop.  Check them out.


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 1, 2014)

299$ preseason sale.. Not to shabby.. Wish i was in the market


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 1, 2014)

mriceyman said:


> 299$ preseason sale.. Not to shabby.. Wish i was in the market
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



You don't know how tempting that promo is.....


----------



## snoseek (Oct 1, 2014)

also locally to you is 4frnt....many models are made locally. Great product build, take a beating for me anyways. I've owned 4 pairs and never broken one.

I'm proud to say I no longer own a non American ski. Breckenridge, Co and Providence, RI.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 1, 2014)

I own a set of High Society Free Rides, 2010 model I believe.  I got suckered into a similar $299 deal during the off season four or so years ago.  I've got 10 days on them max.  $75 (not including shipping) for the skis and you can have them.   Hope they've improved since then.


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 1, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I own a set of High Society Free Rides, 2010 model I believe.  I got suckered into a similar $299 deal during the off season four or so years ago.  I've got 10 days on them max.  $75 (not including shipping) for the skis and you can have them.   Hope they've improved since then.



I have no experience with HS, but I see them on the cheapo discount sites all the time (Steep&Cheap, The Clymb, etc.).  Sometimes when skis have to be heavily discounted to sell, there's a good reason.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 1, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I own a set of High Society Free Rides, 2010 model I believe.  I got suckered into a similar $299 deal during the off season four or so years ago.  I've got 10 days on them max.  $75 (not including shipping) for the skis and you can have them.   Hope they've improved since then.



Does not sound like a ringing endorsement.....



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 1, 2014)

I bought mine when Fischer Watea 94s were all the rage.  The HS Free Rides had very similar dimensions, a real cheap price and some decent reviews.  So, I gambled.  Garbage skis for the East Coast.  Horrible carving performance, hardly a lick of float, and extremely slow edge to edge.  I almost feel bad trying to sell them.  I could see them being okay as a park ski or a powder ski for someone really slight of build, but that's about it.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 1, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I bought mine when Fischer Watea 94s were all the rage.  The HS Free Rides had very similar dimensions, a real cheap price and some decent reviews.  So, I gambled.  Garbage skis for the East Coast.  Horrible carving performance, hardly a lick of float, and extremely slow edge to edge.  I almost feel bad trying to sell them.  I could see them being okay as a park ski or a powder ski for someone really slight of build, but that's about it.



Their twin tips look more suited for park...i.e. soft ski that is not great for carving.



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mishka (Oct 1, 2014)

wow 299 This is cheap it's even lower than  333skis


----------



## mishka (Oct 1, 2014)

snoseek said:


> I'm proud to say I no longer own a non American ski. Breckenridge, Co and Providence, RI.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 2, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I bought mine when Fischer Watea 94s were all the rage.  The HS Free Rides had very similar dimensions, a real cheap price and some decent reviews.  So, I gambled.  Garbage skis for the East Coast.  Horrible carving performance, hardly a lick of float, and extremely slow edge to edge.  I almost feel bad trying to sell them.  I could see them being okay as a park ski or a powder ski for someone really slight of build, but that's about it.



They aren't even rock ski quality?!


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mishka (Oct 2, 2014)

trailboss I'm very interested to know if to put aside  brands and model names and only us dimensions and  performance description what kind skis you're looking?


----------



## catsup948 (Oct 2, 2014)

I have high society free rides 186's mounted with marker dukes and I love them.  Ski isn't overly stiff but it really skis powder and crud well.  They track well and have fairly short turn radious for a big ski. They pretty decent on groomers with the higher stack height of the dukes.  I love them for touring especially and will take them anywhere as I don't mind the weight.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 3, 2014)

My FRs are the 179 and they were mounted with Dukes.  I do believe the 86s had a wider waist width no?  Mine are 92 in the waste.  No float, super slow edge to edge, suck at carving.......basically a useless ski for the east coast.  

Maybe your larger version skis better, but the 179s are total garbage in my opinion.


----------



## catsup948 (Oct 3, 2014)

I have 186's they are 104 at the waist, I love them in soft snow and chop.  They are zero camber too which helps with float.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm sure the extra waist width and length helps considerably with float.  You could also have a different model year as well and perhaps they improved the design some.


----------



## hep4186 (Oct 27, 2014)

I have the non-rockered version of the FR.  Bought them last year direct from HS at a swap here in Utah.  Skied them about 10 powder days and LOVE them.  Very easy to turn and great float.  Got into over the knee deep in Jackson plus several boot top high days here in Utah.  the 122 waist means they are not carvers but they are quite stable on the run outs.

Am looking at picking up a pair of the FX's in a 185 length.  Not sure they are the best ski for New England skiing (I grew up in Brattleboro, VT) but they work well out West in soft snow and were also great in late season corn.  I like the idea of supporting USA made independent brands.


----------

